# Vax V-085



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at giving a steam cleaner a go after reading all the good press on here lately, i am looking at the Vax V-085 - similar to the Vax V-081 but about £40 cheaper and no visible difference.

Would this be a good choice???

Cheers :detailer:


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Just bumping this as i want to pop out today and buy one :-D


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a Vax 081 and it's ideal for the hobbyist. I've ended up using it around the house more than the car, but it still comes in really handy for the engine and interior.

As you say, the specs look similar between the two, but I cannot find details of the accessories that come with the vax 085 (its not listed on the Vax site), so it could be worth checking so you don't end up forking out a load more.


----------

